# To trust or not to trust....the welded loop



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!! I'm piggy backing off my previous post about which fly line to put on my new allen reel. I went with the RIO Outbound Short. I know I had mentioned a line with welded loops because i like the idea of the convience but I'm a little nevous how well it would hold up if by some miracle I hooked a large fish like a bull red or a jack. Im considerdng cutting to loop and attaching a piece of mono with a nail knot to the fly line with a perfection loop on the other end for my loop to lopp connections. What do you guys do and has anyone ever had a proplem with a welded loop?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I've never had a problem with my welded loops. I've boated one bull and pulled one off the flat while wading both over 32" If I knew that's what I'd be targeting is would step my rod and line wt up to 9 or 10. But just because I'm walking with an eight doesn't but a limit on what I'll thrown on, well unless it's a poon or a fat cobia etc., I'd just be mad I didn't have a bigger setup. That's just me. But my 8 has blown my mind so far, I'll throw a fly to a monster red anyday, if you have plenty of backing you shouldn't worry about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never had a welded loop pull other than on AJs and I don't blame the loop as much as the inappropriate techniques I was employing.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I've never had one fail so I wouldn't worry. Then again...I'm not as strong as Chris V so I've never put the same amount of pressure on a fish that he can. :thumbup:

I've caught Kings, Cobia, Snapper, Jack Crevalle... not bragging just saying these are some fish that will test your tackle...and have never had a problem.

If it were me I wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

flyfisher said:


> I've never had one fail so I wouldn't worry. Then again...I'm not as strong as Chris V so I've never put the same amount of pressure on a fish that he can. :thumbup:
> 
> I've caught Kings, Cobia, Snapper, Jack Crevalle... not bragging just saying these are some fish that will test your tackle...and have never had a problem.
> 
> If it were me I wouldn't worry at all.


 I already told you I would help you out with your workout routine and get you as big and strong as I am.....

That one occasion where I had a loop fail I was having to just grab the spool and point the rod at the fish to try and stop them from getting in the structure. It sucked. they were waaay too big for the tackle I had.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Just my .02 but the loop has to be a better connection than the nail knot, of course I could be wrong :yes:, I've used both, and I know when you tighten down that nail knot it can cut and weaken a line tip if over tightened.

I've gone to making new loop ends on my lines when needed now.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have used loop to loop when I have fished for Tuna. Never had a problem with them on my 14 wt. Never caught a big YF but I did do one in that weighted 45lb.


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank for the feedback!!! Logic tells me that if the loops were weak manufactures would'nt have them on their flylines, but then again i buy other products and have to "modify" them. Can't wait to see some backing leave the reel!!!


----------

